# مظاهرات بالكاتدرائية تطالب البابا شنودة بعزل كبار الكنيسة



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

*مظاهرات بالكاتدرائية تطالب البابا شنودة بعزل كبار الكنيسة
*
الإثنين، 21 فبراير 2011 - 18:41


كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم 
شهد اليوم الاثنين، أول مظاهرة نظمها عدد من المطّلقين لمطالبة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بمحاكمة وعزل الأنبا بولا وكيل المجلس الاكليركى المختص بقضايا الطلاق، بسبب منحه بعض تصاريح الزواج للمطلقين حسب هواه، على حد قولهم.

فيما يستعد عدد آخر من المسيحيين لتنظيم مظاهرة يوم الأربعاء المقبل بساحة الكاتدرائية الكبرى بالعباسية بهدف ما سموه "تطهير الكنيسة من بعض الأساقفة والكهنة"، الذين اتهموهم باستغلال التقرب من البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وطالبت عدة حركات قبطية منها حركة "ارحلوا" وحركة "التطهير" وحركة "لازم تمشوا" والتى يقودها مجموعة من الشباب القبطى والناشطين الأقباط بأن يكون يوم الأربعاء المقبل هو يوم الغضب القبطى الأول، والذى سيعقبه مجموعة وقفات احتجاجية داخل الكنيسة خلال الأيام القادمة، لتطهير الكنيسة من بعض الأساقفة والكهنة وفريق سكرتارية البابا، بحسب زعمهم.

من جانبه قال إيهاب شنودة أحد الداعين للوقفة، إنه خلال الأيام الماضية تداول الشباب القبطى رسائل نصية للقيام بوقفة احتجاجية يوم الأربعاء القادم، اعتراضا على ما يحدث من فساد مالى وإدارى داخل الكنيسة، مضيفا أنه لا يعرف حتى الآن من هو المنسق لهذه الحركة، ولكنه قرر المشاركة من أجل الكنيسة.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=355932​


----------



## حمورابي (21 فبراير 2011)

*لو فعلاً بيهم خير غلى ينتفظون على الحكومة ويطلعوا المختطفات و يلغوا المادة الثانية 
مو بس يكدرون على الكنيسة . يعرفون ان قداسة البابا مراح يسوى بيهم شئ ​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

*البابا شنودة يعقد اجتماعاً طارئاً لأساقفة الكنيسة*

الإثنين، 21 فبراير 2011 - 18:50


كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم 

قال مصدر كنسى إن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية سيعقد مساء اليوم، الاثنين، اجتماعا عاجل لعدد من أساقفة المجمع المقدس بالمقر البابوى لمناقشة عدد من الأمور.

وأضاف المصدر أن الاجتماع يستهدف مناقشة الرسائل التى أطلقها الشباب القبطى بالمطالبة بالإصلاح داخل الكنيسة، والتى دعوا فيها لوقفة يوم الأربعاء القادم داخل الكاتدرائية لمطالبة البابا عزل الأنبا بيشوى والأنبا ارميا وكامل أعضاء السكرتارية المعطلة للعمل الرعوى الروحى، على حد تعبيرهم.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=355940&SecID=65​


----------



## تيمون (21 فبراير 2011)

اخر قله ادب كدا برضه احنا الاقباط نعمل كدا ...... حاجه تغيظ وتقهر


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *لو فعلاً بيهم خير غلى ينتفظون على الحكومة ويطلعوا المختطفات و يلغوا المادة الثانية
> مو بس يكدرون على الكنيسة . يعرفون ان قداسة البابا مراح يسوى بيهم شئ ​*


*هذا الخبر أحزننى جدا
والبابا صحته تعبانه جدا
ربنا موجود
ماذا يحدث !!!!!!!*​


----------



## noraa (21 فبراير 2011)

صدقونى عيب قوى دة هنبق فرجة ياشباب فوقوا مينفعش نعدل على قرارت البابا لازم نكون بنبح برئيسنا عيب يا شباب


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

تيمون قال:


> اخر قله ادب كدا برضه احنا الاقباط نعمل كدا ...... حاجه تغيظ وتقهر


*أكيد فيه أيادى خفيه*​


----------



## تيمون (21 فبراير 2011)

*اكيد اخى النهيسى   ... دى باظت وحاصت ... خراب مستعجل حقيقى انا عندى نضرب ونموت مسحيون ولا اننا نقوم على بعض .. *


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف ليه مش مصدق الخبر 
شكرا استاذى​


----------



## ايفيتا (21 فبراير 2011)

*طالما انتم شاطرين اوى كده المفروض يعملوا المظاهرات دى علشان المادة التانية تتلغى *
*بجد دى خيبة اللى هما بيعملوه ده وميرضيش ربنا *
*المفروض دلوقتى اننا نتجمع ونتحد مش ناكل فى بعض*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2011)

الخبر لم تنقله لنا الا جريدة اليوم السابع ؟!!


اعتقد اننا بحاجة الى توثيق اكبر فالجريدة ليست بريئة من الشبهات !

هذا اولاً

ثانيا : واضح حسب الكلام ان الموضوع عن المطلقين وده موضوع لا يؤثر في البابا ولن يؤثر في اي احد وهم لا علاقة لهم بالأساقفة !

ثالثا : هل يوجد شيء اسمه عزل الأسقف !! فكرتوني بالسادات لما كان عايز يعزل البابا !! ربنا يشفي الناس دي !


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 فبراير 2011)

اخر شئ كنت اتوقعة ان عدوى المظاهرات تصل 

الى الكاتدرائية ربنا يهدى ويبعد اليد المخربة ​


----------



## تيمون (21 فبراير 2011)

ايفيتا قال:


> *طالما انتم شاطرين اوى كده المفروض يعملوا المظاهرات دى علشان المادة التانية تتلغى *
> *بجد دى خيبة اللى هما بيعملوه ده وميرضيش ربنا *
> *المفروض دلوقتى اننا نتجمع ونتحد مش ناكل فى بعض*






عال جدا اوافقك فى هذا الرأى 

عين اعقل​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

*بصراحة الوقفة دي الاولي بيها هو ...

الغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور

والتظاهر يكون في الميدان مش في الكاتدرائية

ده لو الخبر صحيح يعني
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش عارف ليه مش مصدق الخبر
> شكرا استاذى​


ياريت يارب يكون خبر كاذب يارررررررريت
​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2011)

*لو صحيح .. يبقوا ناس مش بتحس حقيقى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لو صحيح .. يبقوا ناس مش بتحس حقيقى
> *​


أنت تعلم أن هناك كثيرون يدعون 
( مسيحى ) ( بالبطاقه )
ولو الخبررصحيح
( يبقى شيئ مذل . محزن . مخزى . .... ألخ )
ربنا موجود
شكرا ​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش عارف ليه مش مصدق الخبر
> 
> 
> شكرا استاذى​


*انا كنت هناك وفعلا الحياه كانت طبيعيه*
*ومش عارف بقى حصل ولا لا *​


----------



## ateef (21 فبراير 2011)

الكلام ده  عيب  وخطاء  كبيروعمل من اعمال ابليس  ربنا يهدى  الحال


----------



## qwyui (22 فبراير 2011)

احزرو من تفكك الكنيسة لان البرة اهم وسيبو البابا يعمل من اجلنا لانضيع كلنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 فبراير 2011)

*أكيد الخبر مغالى فيه.... لكن من المؤكد أن هناك مسيحيين يريدون مسيحية جديدة تتوافق مع شهواتهم الرديئة *


----------



## The Antiochian (22 فبراير 2011)

> *أكيد الخبر مغالى فيه.... لكن من المؤكد أن هناك مسيحيين يريدون مسيحية جديدة تتوافق مع شهواتهم الرديئة*


*أستاذي الحبيب حسب ما فهمت أن الخبر يقول أنهم يعترضون على منح تراخيص بالزواج للمطلقين ، يعني هم من رأي البابا شنودة في الموضوع .*

*وبالتالي لا يصنعون مسيحية على حسب شهواتهم .*

*وبالتأكيد الاعتراض على أخطاء الآباء لا يكون بهذا الشكل ، وإنما بشكل سلمي وحواري .*

*هناك نقاش كبير حول موضوع الزواج الثاني في الشبكة الأنطاكية في موضوع بعنوان هرطقة الزواج الثاني ، والجدير بالذكر ما طرحه أحد الآباء من بعض المعلومات الهامة حول الزواج الثاني بعد الطلاق أو بعد موت الشريك :*

بسم الآب والإبن و الروح القدس.​​


*مشاركة كنت وضعتها في نقاش حول الموضوع نفسه في موقع القديس سيرافيم ساروفسكي :*
http://www.serafemsarof.com/vb/showt...7%E4%ED&page=3
إن معظم الآباء الشرقيين، من أمثال كيرلس الاسكندري وباسيليوس الكبير وغريغوريوس النزينزي ويوحنا الذهبي الفم، *قد اتخذوا موقفاً متسامحاً في معالجتهم الأمور الرعائية الطارئة*، ولكن دون إباحة الطلاق كيفما اتفق .
الزواج الثاني : 
"من المعروف أن القديس باسيليوس الكبير (330- 379)
اتخذ في بعض أجوبته لأسئلة طُرحت عليه حول حالات رعائية خاصة، موقف المتساهل والعاذر، بشرط أن يخضع أصحابها لممارسات التوبة التي تفرضها القوانين المقدسة، قبل أن يُقبَلوا للاشتراك مع سائر المؤمنين في الليتورجيا الإلهية.​ 
فعذَرَ مثلاً رجلاً هجرته امرأته فتزوّج أخرى، ولم يعتبر هذه الأخيرة امرأة زانية. إنّمَا فرض عليهما ممارسات توبة شديدة، تخفيفاً لوضعهما الشاذّ قانوناً، والمستعصى تنظيمه وحلّه اجتماعياً ورعوياً.​ 
وكذلك غضّ النظر عن رجل هجر زوجته وتزوّج أخرى. وفي كل الأحوال لم يكن يعني هذا التسامح رضى عن الواقع أو اعتبار هذا الزواج الثاني بمثابة سرّ مقدّس كما هو عليه الزواج الأول.​ 

*فكان هذا التسامح أشبه بغضّ النظر منه بقبول وضع شرعي أو قانوني...*​

*ثمّ إنّ المسؤولين الكنسيّين في الشرق ما لبثوا أن وسّعوا غضّ النظر حول حالات أخرى للطلاق نصَّ عليها تشريع الامبراطور يوستنيانوس. *
أمّا الكنيسة الغربية، فبعد أن جرى الرعاة فيها على طريقة إباحة الزواج الثاني لأسباب يعود معظمها إلى الخيانة الزوجية، عادت، ابتداءً من القرن الثاني عشر، ففرضت رسمياً في قوانينها لا انحلالية الزواج في حالة الزنى. وفسّرت الجملة الاعتراضية الواردة في إنجيل الرسول متّى تفسيراً لا يتعدّى حقّ الانفصال، أي من غير مسّ بلا إنحلالية الوثاق الزوجي". ​ 
*ان اللاهوتيين الأرثوذكس يفسّرون السماح بالطلاق في حال الزنى بقولهم أن مادة سرّ الزواج هي الحب.*​ 
*والزّنى يعني أن الحب لم يعد قائماً بين الزوجين. لذلك فالطلاق الذي تعلنه الكنيسة ليس من شأنه فسخ الزواج ولا إزالة الحب. إنّمَا هو مجرّد إعلان بأن الحب بين الزوجين قد تلاشى، وبأن الزواج بالتالي لم يعد قائماً. ويعتبرون موت الحب شبيهاً بالموت الجسدي وبموت الإيمان في حال الجحود. *​ 
ان الكنيسة الشرقية، بقبولها الطلاق كحالة استثنائية، تؤكّد الاحترام للشخص البشري ولسرّ الحب. 
*فالحب لا يمكن أن يُفرَض على الإنسان . والأمانة الزوجية، كالإيمان والاستشهاد، يجب أن تبقى عمل الحرية، وإلاّ فلا قيمة لها. *​ 
هناك حالة سمح فيها بولس الرسول نفسه بالطلاق، دعيت "الامتياز البولسي". ففي بدء المسيحية كان يحدث أن يهتدي إلى المسيحية أحد زوجين كانا قد عقدا زواجهما في اليهودية أو الوثنية.​ 
فكان السؤال: هل يتوجّب على من صار مسيحياً أن يبقى على زواجه، أم يستطيع أن يفسخه ويتزوّج من جديد مع شخص مسيحي؟ على هذا السؤال أجاب بولس الرسول:
"أمّا الباقون فأقول لهم، *أنا لا الرب* : إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة، وهي ترتضي أن تقيم معه، فلا يتركها؛ والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي أن يساكنها، فلا تترك رجلها . لأن الرجل غير المؤمن يقدّس بمالمرأة المؤمنة، والمرأة غير المؤمنة تقدّس بالأخ المؤمن . وإلاّ فيكون أولادكم نجسين ، والحال أنّهم قدّيسون.
ولكن، إن فارق غير المؤمن، فليفارق؛ 
فليس الأخ أو الأخت مستعبداً في مثل هذه الأحوال، 
فإنّ الله قد دعاكم لتعيشوا في سلام . فما أدراكِ ، أيتها المرأة، أنّك تخلّصين رجلكِ؟ وما أدراكَ، أيها الرجل، أنّك تخلّص امرأتك؟" (1 كو 7: 12- 16) 
.​ 
*ان القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم، في تعليقه على هذا النصّ، يقول:*
"إنّ فسخ الزواج أفضل من الهلاك".
*فهناك حالات خاصة تفرغ فيها الحياة الزوجية من جوهرها، ولا بدّ للكنيسة من أن تأخذ منها موقفاً خاصاً لخلاص الإنسان.*​ 
*الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل:*
إذا مات أحد الزوجين، حقَّ للآخر أن يعقد زواجاً ثانياً. هذا ما يوضحه بولس الرسول في عدّة مقاطع من رسائله: 
"إنّ المرأة مرتبطة برجلها ما دام حيًّا. فإن رقد الرجل، فهي حرّة أن تتزوّج بمن تشاء، ولكن في الربّ فقط. غير أنّها تكون أكثر غبطة على ما أرى، ان بقيت على ما هي عليه" (1 كو 7: 39- 40؛ راجع أيضاً رو 7: 2- 3) . ​ 
*يسمح إذاً بولس الرسول بالزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل، ولكن في الربّ، أي مع أحد المسيحيين. إلاَّ أنّه لا يحبّذ هذا الزواج الثاني، ما عدا في حال الأرامل الفتيّات : *
"وأقول للعزّاب والأرامل إنّه حسن لهم أن يلبثوا كما أنا. ولكن، إن لم يكن في وسعهم أن يضبطوا أنفسهم، فليتزوّجوا. لأنّ التزوّج خير من التحرّق" (1 كو 7: .
"أريد أن الأرامل الفتيّات يتزوّجن من جديد، ويلدن البنين، ويدبّرن البيوت، ولا يعطين المقاوم سبباً للطعن" (1 تي 5: 14).​ 
*شجب آباء الكنيسة في القرون الأولى الزواج الثاني بعد الترمُّل ولم يعتبروه سرًّا، وفرضوا على من ينوي عقد زواج ثانٍ أو ثالث عقوبات توبة شديدة.*​ 
في هذا يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير: 
*"الذين تزوّجوا للمرّة الثانية يوضَعون تحت عقوبة كنسيّة لمدة سنة أو سنتين.*
*والذين تزوَّجوا للمرَّة الثالثة لمدة ثلاث سنين أو أربع. ولكن لنا عادة أنّ الذي يتزوّج للمرّة الثالثة يوضع تحت عقوبة لمدة خمس سنوات، ليس بقانون وإنّمَا بالتقاليد".* 
أمّا سبب هذه العقوبات فهو أنّ الكنيسة كانت ترى في الزواجات المتعدّدة علاج ميل جانح نحو شهوة الجسد لا يتلاءم والأخلاق المسيحية. ​ 
*"في هذا يقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي:* 
"الزواج الأوّل شريعة،
والثاني تسامح، 
والثالث تعدِّ... 
أمّا الرابع فأشبه بسلوك الخنازير".​ 


إقرأ المزيد هرطقة الزواج الثانى 
الشبكة الأرثوذكسية العربية الأنطاكية​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

الكنيسة تختلف عن اى مكان اخر


----------



## تيمون (22 فبراير 2011)

*نعمل ب الكتاب المقدس ...

7 مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ 
8 وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. 
9 فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ». 


 انجيل مرقس

-------------

اظن تعاليم الكتاب هى اهم وابصر واعلم بكل شىء .. واحنا عبيد ونطبق كلمه الله وليس المعارضه وتحليل الامور على هوانا*


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*مافيش اى وعى و لا احساس من الشباب دول !*
*احنا فى ظروف محتاجين نتجمع كفاية دلع و هبل بقى !*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

مش مصدق الخبر برضوا .
اليوم السابع ، بتأفلم ساعات .,

ولو صح موضوع الانبا بولا يبقى المظاهرات من طرف الناس اللى عايزة تتجوز تانى وهم لم يحصلوا على طلاق كنسى .
مخالفين بذلك الكتاب المقدس ،


----------



## bob (22 فبراير 2011)

*دي ناس ليها مصالح خارجة عن تعاليم الانجيل وبجد لازم سيدنا يقوم بموقف صارم*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

> *أستاذي الحبيب حسب ما فهمت أن الخبر يقول أنهم يعترضون على منح تراخيص بالزواج للمطلقين ، يعني هم من رأي البابا شنودة في الموضوع .
> *



هم بيعترضوا على اختيارات الابنا بولا فى اعطاء اطلاق .
لانهم عايزين طللاق ومش عارفين ياخدوا . مخالفين الكتاب المقدس


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2011)

مهى اليوم السابع برضو نزلت خبر وفاة زوجة الانبا كيرلس يخربيت الهبل


----------



## abokaf2020 (22 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفة الكلام ده صح ولا غلط بس اللي اعرفة ان سيدنا قداسة البابا كان عامل اجتماع مع عدد من الشباب اامس الاثنين 22 / 2 / 2011 وكان في صحابي في الاجتماع ده واللوضع هناك هادي جدا جدا ومفيش اي حاجة وانا واثقة ان لو في حاجة كده  قداستة بحكمته هيقدر يحلها لا الشعب القبطي كلة بيحبة وبيحترمه وربنا قال ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2011)

مظاهرات اية وتغير اية بس
مايشوفو نحنا فين ولا توقيتنا فين حتي يعرفو
يااااااربي


----------

